# Push pole



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

Hey guys as i have been reading alot on here you guys mention pushpoles alot. Im in Wisconsin and fish lakes and rivers and everyone runs trolling motors or kickers. Are push poles just that more suited to the areas you fish? The closest to salt water was when i lived in st pete for a year


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

I don’t always use a push pole, but if I’m fishing in shallow water, say 2-3 feet, particularly grass flats, the push pole is the best way to fish quietly from the boat.

In deeper water, like if I run over a deep hole when on the poling platform, the pole is useless. Mine, a stiffy hybrid, is so buoyant, I can can’t get it to the bottom easily in more than 8 feet of water, even though it’s 24 feet long. So if I know it’s just a hole I have to go over, I just give a good shove on the shallow side and drift across. If it stays deep, I gotta stow the pole and go to the trolling motor.


----------



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

Makes sense. You guys on here have to be One of the bestforums I've been on Everyone is so polite


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

He don't know us do he.... 

We have our moments but the bad guys soon go somewhere else...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If you're in truly skinny water, there's no better way to get close to fish. From what I understand though, those northern lakes are deep so it might be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

If you’d just be using it to shove off of banks or shallow rocky sections, you can pick up a 16’ wood closet rod from a building supply for cheap.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The water here is different as well. Up there you go 15 feet from shore and you are in 10 foot of water. Down here you can go several hundred yards and still be in 18 inches.

Trollers will spook fis in 2 foot of water but not really bother them in 10.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You probably need a pushpole like I need an ice fishing shack. Pushpoles are great for long distances in shallow water, but I wouldn’t carry one if I wasn’t in a swamp, marsh or shallow river. A 8’ standup paddle is more useful in deeper water as a backup to your TM and can still be used to push off the bank.


----------

